# Dry bleeding lips and nose issues



## Chelsea White (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi, I am new to this forum. I am having an issue with my dog Yogi. He is 2.5 years old and we went to the mountains for a week to play with some other dogs. It was cold and I think his lips became dry and chapped. I have been putting Vitamin E on the lips but they are still really bad and bleeding. He even has a spot on his nose. 

I have read about pyroderma skin fold but no picture looks exactly the same as his condition. My mom suggested impetigo - maybe from playing with his rubber spiky balls? Not sure. 

Can anyone give me advice? I did order the penaten creme and it should be here tomorrow. I am not against taking him to the vet but didn't want to rush there immediately if it was a common issue with an easy fix.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes, this older thread does recommend the penaten creme and also has someother suggestions:

https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/99318-chapped-lips.html

This article is about treating a dog's dry lips naturally:

https://naturaldogcompany.com/dry-dog-lips-naturally-treat-dry-dog-lips/


----------

